# Amazing Price on Delta Dust Collector



## JimB (Jul 25, 2009)

I just got the Delta Dust Collector 50-720 for $79.50 at Lowes. This one goes for anywhere from $269 - $299 depending where you look. I know it's not the most powerful DC but it's 1HP, 650 CFM, 1 micron bag. It's a steal for the price.

Check out this thread http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49430 posted by Eric (esears).

I printed the receipt from Sawcreek site (after joining the group), found a Lowes about 20 miles from where I live that had it. You will need to call as it doesn't seem to show on the computer. It showed they didn't have any but then they check the shelves and had one.

They normally sell it for $269 in store and $299 on Lowes.com. In store they had it on sale for $199 but was ringing at $159. When I asked for the price match, showing them the receipt from Sawcreek (about $53) that I printed, the service desk employee spoke to the manager. They said they couldn't match the price but offered me an addition 50% off the $159 price making the final price $79.50 for a $269 DC.

I should also say everyone at Lowes was extremely nice even though they knew I was getting an incredible deal.

As for me... I no longer need to use my shop vac as a dust collector:biggrin:. Oh yeah, and LOML approved this purchase:biggrin:.


----------



## bgibb42 (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't know about you, but that collector would would work well for my setup and situation.  Nice deal, you lucky dog!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 25, 2009)

I can't find the Sawcreek site. Could you point me in the right direction?


----------



## igran7 (Jul 25, 2009)

I bought the exact same collector on clearance from my local Lowes two weeks ago for $80.00.  It actually rang up at $79.20 even though the website still had the price listed for $299.00

I love it, it works great for my small set up.


----------



## BruceK (Jul 26, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> I can't find the Sawcreek site. Could you point me in the right direction?



Rob,

I think this is the thread Jim is talking about:

http://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=115974


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks Bruce,
too bad I can't remember my user name and password, lol.


----------



## esears (Jul 26, 2009)

Here is a photo of my receipt for 47.30. Maybe someone else can use it to get a cheap price.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Woot thanks Eric, I'm going to go see if our Lowes has one.


----------



## JimB (Jul 26, 2009)

Rob - sorry I didn't post the link but that is the correct link posted above. I'm attaching the receipt from the Sawcreek site that I used. Just print it out and take it with you. Once I got the DC I just asked the guy in the tool dept who I needed to speak to to get a price match and showed him the receipt. He told me the managers name and walked with me to the service desk and explained to the woman there about the price match. It went very smooth. I hope it helps.


----------



## nytefaii (Jul 26, 2009)

My local Lowes told me they would only match with the actual receipt, and not a copy.

Oh well, was worth a shot.


----------



## mbroberg (Jul 26, 2009)

I just visited two of our local Lowes.  One said that the best they could do was $100.00.  The other said $150.  A clerk explained to me that the stores are limited in what they can do by their corporate offices.  The units are a discontinued item and apparently the southren districts have been given the go ahead to get rid of them,  Us northreners will have to wait a bit longer.  The clerk advised to check back weekly and watch the price tags.  Right now they are at $199.00  He said when the price drops again, whip out the reciepts and try again.


----------



## markgum (Jul 26, 2009)

dang, I knew I should have stopped at Lowes yesterday to look around.....


----------



## esears (Jul 26, 2009)

nytefaii said:


> My local Lowes told me they would only match with the actual receipt, and not a copy.
> 
> Oh well, was worth a shot.



I can send you a receipt if you want. I have no use for it.


----------



## JimB (Jul 26, 2009)

mbroberg said:


> I just visited two of our local Lowes. One said that the best they could do was $100.00. The other said $150. A clerk explained to me that the stores are limited in what they can do by their corporate offices. The units are a discontinued item and apparently the southren districts have been given the go ahead to get rid of them, Us northreners will have to wait a bit longer. The clerk advised to check back weekly and watch the price tags. Right now they are at $199.00 He said when the price drops again, whip out the reciepts and try again.


 

At $100 you should grab it. The regular price is up to $299. The $199 is the sale price. $100 may not be $50 but it is still a great deal. If you wait to see if it drops more you may lose out. Most stores only have 1 or 2 in stock and once sold they will not get it back in as it is discontinued.

The store I got mine in regular price $269. On sale $199. Ringing at registers at $159. They gave me 50% off the $159 so I got it for $79.50. 

At $100 I don't know what you are waiting for. You may just lose out on a great deal.


----------



## JimB (Jul 26, 2009)

markgum said:


> dang, I knew I should have stopped at Lowes yesterday to look around.....


 
You should still go. If they have it in stock you should be able to get a deal. Apparantly this has been going on for a few weeks now.


----------



## nytefaii (Jul 26, 2009)

esears said:


> I can send you a receipt if you want. I have no use for it.


 

PM Sent.  Thank You!


----------



## jimofsanston (Jul 27, 2009)

*I got one*

i look up on the net to find one in my area and it was an hour and a half away. I got there and the asst manager said no but he would contact the store in AL and check on it he did that and confirmed the price of 47.00 but told me he could not do that without the orginal. i told him i wanted to speak to the manager and he showed up and proceded to tell me he could not do that without the orginal. I told him that your asst just called the store and confirmed it so the reciept was not needed. So the price match should stand since he confirmed it ( he had nothing to come back with that ) He proceded to tell me that was not the spirt of the price match policy but he would do it if I still wanted it. Like i was going to say no don't worry. I just drove 1.5 hours to get there thru a hail storm, I got it. Percistance pays off.


----------



## nytefaii (Jul 27, 2009)

I got one today. After dealing with the weekend manager yesterday, the actual store manager called me back at my house this morning and told me if I wanted it still for that price, I could have it, even using the copy of the receipt instead of the actual.

Maybe if you had bad luck this weekend, try again with a different store manager.


----------

